# Affordable Boarding in Washington DC Area



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kacee, unfortunately I'm not in So MD, so can't advice any place, but have you checked Equiery? We also have number of local groups (MDHorsePerson, MDHorsePeople) you may want to contact: I know some folks live that direction.


----------



## Kacee (Jul 14, 2013)

kitten_Val, thanks for the advice! I will try that out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh, the closer to DC the more expensive it's going to be, I'm afraid. 

For what you want (arena, CC field with jumps, near trails) it's going to cost a_ lot_ more than $300 a month, and most high end barns with those amenities aren't about to let someone work off board.

Either you set your sights _much_ lower, or expect to pay at the very least $500-$600 a month.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm afraid the only nice barns I know are from $500-600..

If you can afford $550 there is an amazing barn that my horse has been boarded at. Lovely trails, lovely arenas, trotters track, nice stalls.


----------



## Kacee (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably going to have to set my sights lower. Right now it is more important to me to be saving to buy my own farm versus spending a lot on boarding at a super nice barn. Maybe I'll be able to trailer in for lessons somewhere every now and then.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The DC area is expensive..no getting around that. I board at Columbia Horse Center in Laurel MD about 30 mins out of DC proper. Two indoor arenas, two outdoor arenas, trails and a beginner/novice event course ( shortened) on property. Board is 625 but includes full care. The barn has a working student program and I think people can work off board but can definitely work off lesson. Time; Horse Centers - Horse Lessons - Riding Lessons & Camps - Horse Leasing - Horse Camps - Maryland Horseback Riding Lessons


----------



## Kacee (Jul 14, 2013)

tlkng1,

Thanks! I will look into that.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

How far is Fairfax Station, VA from you? Theres a few, including where I keep my guy, that do co-op board for 300-350 a month, and we have rings and trails. My barn doesn't have a super fancy ring, but it works, theres a couple near by with nicer rings though.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck! It's expensive out here! Once you are settled if you want to trail ride, let me know . I know a ton of trails!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you know where you are going to live? It will help people to give you suggestions. If you are willing to go more south, into VA, then you would be able to find affordable boarding, there are places in MD towards the 301 bridge that may also fall into your price range. 

Are you military? Quantico has a riding club that you could look into (on the VA side)....


----------



## Kacee (Jul 14, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> Do you know where you are going to live? It will help people to give you suggestions. If you are willing to go more south, into VA, then you would be able to find affordable boarding, there are places in MD towards the 301 bridge that may also fall into your price range.
> 
> Are you military? Quantico has a riding club that you could look into (on the VA side)....


Thanks for the advice. I have no idea where I am going to live yet, just trying to put out feelers.


----------



## Kacee (Jul 14, 2013)

pasturepony,

Thanks! I will let you know. Hoping to be out there sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kacee (Jul 14, 2013)

evilamc said:


> How far is Fairfax Station, VA from you? Theres a few, including where I keep my guy, that do co-op board for 300-350 a month, and we have rings and trails. My barn doesn't have a super fancy ring, but it works, theres a couple near by with nicer rings though.


evilamc, That sounds great! I'm not looking for anything super fancy, just clean, safe, and with good areas to ride. I will look up the area. Does your barn have a website?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

AS has been said, the father from DC the less it is....especially on the MD side, like perhaps Bowie, Upper Marlboro.....but, I am not sure where you will commute to for work, which may somewhat translate into where you will live because certain commutes are really hateful. I will tell you that generally, in Va the most expensive counties are Fairfax and Loudoun. In MD they would be Howard and Montgomery. Columbia Horse Center is in Howard. It is fairly close in, and is a HUGE facility. Even with all of their arenas they have a large lesson program, and I found it tough to ride sometimes..... Granted, it has been a number of years since I was there, but I can assure you that the attitude of the people in that area and the size and scope of the facility has not changed. Quite different from Southern MD.

I would check out the Equiery. It will be coming out in a few days for August, and is available on line. There are a number of smaller private farms where you may be able to help out and get a break on board.....

Got to thinking-field board is few and far between, from my experience, but this place is a great eventing barn, and offers field board....perhaps you could work off the $100 a month difference....IF they don't have a waiting list......Yes, it is Montgomery county, and a convenient location.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Kacee said:


> evilamc, That sounds great! I'm not looking for anything super fancy, just clean, safe, and with good areas to ride. I will look up the area. Does your barn have a website?


No we don't have a website for mine but a lot of the other barns in the area do. Virginia Equestrian.com has links to a lot in fairfax station. If you're interested in more info about where I'm at though PM me!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely check out VAEquestrian, I live on that website. I look for tack, boarding, farriers, clubs, shows & events, and even found my horse on there. Definitely a great resource.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're around Frederick and your horse is an easy keeper, you can find decent board for as little as $200/mo for partial care. There's places that dip as low as $150, but the few I looked at were a little scary -- one place didn't believe in vaccinations!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> If you're around Frederick and your horse is an easy keeper, you can find decent board for as little as $200/mo for partial care. There's places that dip as low as $150, but the few I looked at were a little scary -- *one place didn't believe in vaccinations!*



They must have a lot explaining to do!


----------

